# Raw



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

I am considering switching to raw and have a question. Is the bacteria a minor or major concern? I had never thought about the potential for bacteria in the feces. See this from the Nature's Variety website:

Nature's Variety


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

The biggest concern with raw meat is salmonella. Yes, dogs can and do get very ill from this. Raw is not appropriate for dogs with compromised immune systems. Be sure you feed in an area that can be cleaned with bleach.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

I've been feeding raw (Nature's Variety) to Lacie for about 6 months now. I haven't really noticed anything different in the feces. But, thank goodness, my 2 aren't poop eaters. Lacie has done very well on the raw. We started using it because of her allergies and it seems to have really, really, really helped her. Plus, she loves the food. She has always been a very picky eater, but gobbles the raw up immediately.

I do use a ceramic bowl for her food and it does go in the dishwasher each night. And I do take special precautions to wash my hands before I handle the medallions and afterwards too.

Tilly does not like the raw -- Tilly who has always been more than willing to eat anything and everything. At first she wouldn't eat it at all and then when she did finally decide to try it, she immediately threw it up, so no raw for Tilly.

Good luck, I think you'll like it.


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

My vet has seen several cases of salmonella from pets being fed raw diets - his concern is that you get it either shipped directly to your vet or you - so that there was never a time when it didn't thaw out even a little - until you were ready. Rugby loves RAW - Natures Variety venison - Atticus - doesn't like raw as much (and he's our little chubby guy). Nature's variety is not the brand we'd get if we went thru the vet - but we haven't ran out of it yet.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

I cannot convence myself on the raw diets........the only thing raw I will feed is fruits and/or veggies. No raw meat.


----------



## ShilohsMom (Jun 25, 2007)

There are those who believe that a healthy dog's digestive system is designed to handle all sorts of "germs". Feeding kibble has its own downside-here is one source of bacteria you should worry about-the ones that make their home in the tartar on your dogs teeth that is caused by soluble carbohydrates in a kibble diet. These bacteria and the toxins they produce, can spread throughout the body, invading organs, specifically the heart and kidneys.

Dogs fed a raw diet rarely need intensive & costly teeth cleanings with the vet. There is no germ free or risk free choice of food for dogs-period. Cleanliness precautions regarding raw food and waste product are directed moreso at the humans in the home as its our digestive tracts that are more vulnerable to infection.

When it comes down to the choice everyone has to weigh the pros and cons and do what they are comfortable doing for their pet.


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

I've put Toby on the RAW diet about two weeks ago. I'm not here to debate whether or not I think it is a good decision because at this point I really have no feelings on it one way or another just yet. 

Here is why I decided to go with the RAW. The dry kibble, even the best formulas, still may contain trace amounts of melamine. I want Toby with me as long as possible, so I changed. Have I noticed any difference in anything, no not really. His coat, eyes, general activity level, etc. are all the same as before. He does poop less and the Beagles are really attracted to it! <insert puking smilie here>

I am super careful with the raw nuggets. As soon as Toby is done, the bowl goes in the dishwasher. Do I worry about bacteria, of course, but I am also concerned about the unethical practices of some of the dry food companies as well. It is a double edge sword, in my opinion.


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

Mine were on freeze dried raw (much less yucky than defrosted raw) until we got the high bile acid tests. Dr. Dodds told us absolutely nothing raw for liver compromised dogs. But mine loved it before we switched....now they love my home cooked meals.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I tried it for awhile. It just concerned me something would become
contaminated, either by kissing those babies on the mooshka or
their bowls, silverware, etc. They sure did love it though.

Now I just have frozen mice in my freezer for that darn lavendar
snake. (Please let my daughter outgrow this fad soon).


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

> Now I just have frozen mice in my freezer for that darn lavendar
> snake. (Please let my daughter outgrow this fad soon).[/B]


 :w00t: :smrofl: You're a much better mother then I would be! I hope she outgrows this faze fast too!


----------



## BrookeB676 (Oct 17, 2004)

> Mine were on freeze dried raw (much less yucky than defrosted raw) until we got the high bile acid tests. Dr. Dodds told us absolutely nothing raw for liver compromised dogs. But mine loved it before we switched....now they love my home cooked meals. [/B]


Would "liver comprised" also include asymptomatic MVD. I was under the impression that those who are presumed to have the asymptomatic MVD (elevated bile acids, but ok Pro C, or some other way of knowing it's asymptomatic MVD) didn't have to alter their diets. I am really not sure what to feed Louis at this point. Would you mind pming me what you give your 2 Tami? I know you mentioned it has really helped their ALT levels.

As far as Raw, mine (not including Louis) absolutely LOVE the primal, and they just do wonderful on it. I do wash my hands and they eat off of a ceramic plate (although I fork feed it to Maya bc she eats so fast), but I think the concern with the stools is if they have an accident in your house. So, if it were on your carpet or wood, that there is a chance of bacteria spreading that way. I can't say mine dont ever have accidents, but we do try to santize as best as possible. 

I think there are pros and cons to all dog foods, you just have to choose what is right for your dogs and your lifestyle.


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

When I say "liver compromised" it includes asymptomatic MVD (anyone with elevated ALT or elevated bile acids). I think you shouldn't alter the amount of protein you give your dog, but the type of protein should be clean and high quality. I was a huge raw proponent, but the risk of their livers not being able to cleanse salmonella or e. coli is too great to me which is why we went to home cooked foods. This month's Whole Dog Journal has their dry food analysis for anyone thats interested in checking out high quality alternatives to home cooked.

Right now I am using the 'liver cleansing' diet Dr. Dodds gave me: 1/3 white fish (tilapia or cod or whitefish or sole), 1/3 sweet potato, 1/3 white potato - bake the fish, boil the potatoes and then mix it together. I usually sprinkle the fish and potatoes with dried rosemary, oregano, basil, kelp and a little garlic. Once its cooled I thoroughly mix in the following _human_ supplements:

bone meal
b vitamin complex including coenzyme q10
c vitamin
liquid vitamin e
cod liver oil (unflavored)
milk thistle

I usually add 1 human dose of the vitamins to a 10 day supply of food for both dogs. I get about 10 days worth of food with 3 pounds of each ingredient. 

Shiva's ALT came down 200 points in 3.5 weeks on this diet, so I am convinced it works. Theoretically I can start to add some carrots, green beans to the diet in place of some of the sweet potato or regular potato but since Shiva just had her surgery I'm not changing a thing.


----------



## BrookeB676 (Oct 17, 2004)

> When I say "liver compromised" it includes asymptomatic MVD (anyone with elevated ALT or elevated bile acids). I think you shouldn't alter the amount of protein you give your dog, but the type of protein should be clean and high quality. I was a huge raw proponent, but the risk of their livers not being able to cleanse salmonella or e. coli is too great to me which is why we went to home cooked foods. This month's Whole Dog Journal has their dry food analysis for anyone thats interested in checking out high quality alternatives to home cooked.
> 
> Right now I am using the 'liver cleansing' diet Dr. Dodds gave me: 1/3 white fish (tilapia or cod or whitefish or sole), 1/3 sweet potato, 1/3 white potato - bake the fish, boil the potatoes and then mix it together. I usually sprinkle the fish and potatoes with dried rosemary, oregano, basil, kelp and a little garlic. Once its cooled I thoroughly mix in the following _human_ supplements:
> 
> ...


Do they get anything else other than what you feed above? Do you cook this fresh every day? It sounds great


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

I make a batch of either 2 pounds or 3 pounds of each ingredient, depending on how much fish I can get. I also make "cookies" out of the mixture.....I take a cup of the mixture and blend in 2 or 3 tablespoons of egg white....then drop and bake at 350 for 30-40 minutes. They LOVE the cookies, those are their only treats along with the Sojos blueberry treats and an occassional bit of fruit like watermelon or tangerine.

Another huge benefit to this diet is the food doesn't stain their face at all! The stew I made before would make their face wet and a little green :shocked: Plus Stewie's tearstains have all gone and his face stays much cleaner (except after a walk since he thinks he's part bloodhound!).


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

I just posted this on another thread. I found it very enlightening. 

http://rawfed.com/myths/bacteria.html


----------

